# Hi all another mad Austalian here



## carbine (Mar 5, 2008)

Just found this site after doing some research for my low poly 3D modeling work. Was hunting around for interior shots of the B17 Flying fortress  
Anyway Hi all and glad to be here looks like a handy site for research,
I am currently working full time as a Quality Asurance Inspector for Century yuasa Batteries. I am also working part time as a low/High poly modeller for an independant development team working on a FPS called 1944 D-Day Operation Overlord.
But thats enough of that dont want to get done for spaming lol. 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Njaco (Mar 5, 2008)

Nothing wrong with selling yourself as long its with a little tongue in cheek. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Becca (Mar 5, 2008)

Howdy! And welcome to the forum..and don't mind being another Aussie in the mix, I don't think we have a limit..


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Welcome aboard mate


----------



## DBII (Mar 5, 2008)

Welcome for Texas, I think there are shot for having Aussies nowdays. 
Here is the inside of Thunderbird.

DBII


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2008)

Greetings from Poland and welcome.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Paul.... geeze, another digger ! Oh well, we have lots of them here, 
and all are good people. Enjoy the place.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 5, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Mar 5, 2008)

g'day from sunny far north queensland mate


----------



## Heinz (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey mate! 

Another Queenslander ey..............I wont hold that against ya


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 5, 2008)

G'day paul from another Queenslander. And watch your lip Heinz Bloody Mexican


----------



## A4K (Mar 6, 2008)

G'day mate, and welcome! You're in good company


----------



## carbine (Mar 6, 2008)

Awesome thanks one and all, Nice photo of the interior thanks will ad that to my collection.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 6, 2008)

Emac44 said:


> G'day paul from another Queenslander. And watch your lip Heinz Bloody Mexican



Ah, if diggers don't have poms to fight with, they'll do it between themselves 

Welcome, mate


----------



## seesul (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome Paul!
Don´t worry, you´re not the only mad here 
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## plan_D (Mar 6, 2008)

Can't 'ave Aussies fighting amongst themselves - I'm here !

Ah, hello, carbine. More holes in the site now  Only kiddin' - welcome to the site


----------



## Aussie1001 (Mar 6, 2008)

There is a voice comeing from the gutter and i wish to silence it.
Shut up pommy pr!ck. 

Welcome carbine to the forum it's good to see we are in the majority here, only a couple of Victorians here thank god.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 6, 2008)

Now, now - just because your signature as those big missiles it doesn't mean you, personally, have got minerals. There's no need to be upset just because we still hold a place in your flag


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 8, 2008)

G'day Paul and welcome to the forum from a Kiwi


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 13, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Another Queenslander ey..............I wont hold that against ya


But I will......another bl**dy digger....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 13, 2008)

.


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 13, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> Howdy! And welcome to the forum..and don't mind being another Aussie in the mix, I don't think we have a limit..



You're right Becca, there is no limit. You can bag as many as you want but you do have to gut them and tag 'em.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

She meant Aussies Doug not bloody Kiwis. No wonder you keep stuffing up Doug. Loved the pic Njaco reminded me so much of home. Now shut up and pass the bloody Fourex


----------



## Njaco (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

"There's a digger born every second, wear condoms!"


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

And then there is you Lucky. Not just born but evolved from the shallow end of a gene pool that should have been flushed and cleaned


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

Just shows you the power of human kind and spirit of progress...you bottom feeder you....


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 18, 2008)

Emac44 said:


> She meant Aussies Doug not bloody Kiwis. No wonder you keep stuffing up Doug. Loved the pic Njaco reminded me so much of home. Now shut up and pass the bloody Fourex



You Aussies talk funny. What the hell is "..Keep stuffing up..."


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 22, 2008)

Stuffing it up Doug is a kinder gentler word then ****ING IT UP. Which won't get passed the censor


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2008)

Oooh....why don't you just go and stuff yourself....like?


----------



## Njaco (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh get stuffed!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2008)

...and the Grand Poobah, Master of the Buckhounds, Groom of the Back Stairs, and Lord High Everything Else has spoken....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 24, 2008)

.


----------

